# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Arkeologjia kosovare

## heneu

di dikush per arkeologjin kosovare?

----------


## Daniel Maker

kur u kan bo kosovaret per tu shkrujt ne librin e historis si popull i arteve?keni pas ca kisha te bukra qe tani po jan arkeologji se kur lirut kosoven menut mir me i hudh ne tok duke i djeg,kisha qe ishin ne kom nga 4-500 vjet.

----------


## XH.GASHI

> kur u kan bo kosovaret per tu shkrujt ne librin e historis si popull i arteve?keni pas ca kisha te bukra qe tani po jan arkeologji se kur lirut kosoven menut mir me i hudh ne tok duke i djeg,kisha qe ishin ne kom nga 4-500 vjet.


Po te dilte nga goja e nje shkau-serbi  ky mendim nuk do te habit askend,por nga nje  Shqipfoles le te jete  ky person pasqyreturpi .
Ju lumt   moderatorve te forumit Shqiptare qe lejojn persona te tille te shkruajn Kunder Historis Shqiptare kunder kombit shqiptare.

----------

Nderimi81 (07-05-2021)

----------


## Daniel Maker

> Po te dilte nga goja e nje shkau-serbi  ky mendim nuk do te habit askend,por nga nje  Shqipfoles le te jete  ky person pasqyreturpi .
> Ju lumt   moderatorve te forumit Shqiptare qe lejojn persona te tille te shkruajn Kunder Historis Shqiptare kunder kombit shqiptare.


Cpo thua ore Xhaxhi?Per respekt se qenke per te dhon men spo e zgjas. Gjiths mir se na erdhe ne Shqiperi dhe na thuj dicka ne lidhje mbi temen. 


Ky eshte flamuri im. 

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## XH.GASHI

Jo jo vetem vazhdo  se  mire shume por  te pershtaten keto kamuflimet  vetem kujdes  mos rastesisht po habitesh  te shkruash  ne gjuhe amtare .

----------


## Testim

> Cpo thua ore Xhaxhi?Per respekt se qenke per te dhon men spo e zgjas. Gjiths mir se na erdhe ne Shqiperi dhe na thuj dicka ne lidhje mbi temen.


Në Shqipëri është ai, s'ke ça i uron mirëseardhje në vend të vetin. Herë tjetër mund të thuash "mirë se ju gjeta".

Arkeologjia e kosovës ka met mrapa për shumë arsye. Së pari serbët kanë bërë dëme, edhe sot UNMIK bashkë me ndërkombëtarët tjerë po bëjnë dëme. Edhe nëse gjenden gjëra të vlefshme ato duhet të mbahen fshehtë se përndryshe menjëherë konfiskohen nga ndërkombëtarët, sepse duan t'a mbulojnë me dhé historinë edhe më tepër se sa është e mbuluar.

Dy gjëra që po më bien ndërmend tash, njëra është monedhë nga Besiana, ku shkruan "dalmat-alban", dhe tjetra është një shqiponjë dykrerëshe sikur kjo e jona e punuar me gur, që është gjetur në Ferizaj, që të dyja këto janë nga koha e ilirëve. Për fat të keq nuk kam as foto, as ndonjë referim, krejt është ça më kujtohet ça kam lexu në gazetë.

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

> Po te dilte nga goja e nje shkau-serbi  ky mendim nuk do te habit askend,por nga nje  *Shqipfoles* le te jete  ky person pasqyreturpi .
> Ju lumt   moderatorve te forumit Shqiptare qe lejojn persona te tille te shkruajn Kunder Historis Shqiptare kunder kombit shqiptare.



Gash bardhoshi ja ke dhan pergjigjen vedit, mos lejo kopila te tille te te nevrikosin.

----------


## XH.GASHI

Ja rezultati i pasqyres se turpit(daniel marko-viqit)  si mundohet te qorodit dhe perule  simbolin kombtare  . Kjo eshte perqeshja me e pist qe i behet flamurit kombtare .

* Jo daniel marko-viqi   ky flamur nuk simbolizon   Kombin Shqiptare*  Megjithate  lume forumi qe te ka ty .

----------


## javan

E para, ti zonjalliu qe ke hapur temen me titull provokues. Arkeologji kosovare nuk ka. Ka arkeologji SHQIPTARE ne Kosove.

E dyta, Daniel Maker, ku ke lexuar ti qe kishat ortodokse i dogjen shqiptaret? Autoret nuk u gjenden kurre, dhe per kete arsye na u dashka te pranojme ne princip se Serbet kane thene te verteten?

----------


## pendex

> di dikush per arkeologjin kosovare?


Kërkimet dhe gërmimet arkeologjike në trevën e Kosovës mbi periudha të ndryshme historike-nga parahistoria e këtej-nuk janë fushë e pashkelur. 
     Rezultatet e arritura, ndonjëherë mbase të diskutueshme, janë publikuar në revista të ndryshme dhe botime të veçanta. Mirëpo, deri në Plenumin IV të Brioneve (1966) kultura ilire është anashkaluar qëllimisht, sikur që nuk janë marrë në dorë monumentet e historisë dhe të kulturës shqiptare. 
     Vetëm me avancimin e statusit të Kosovës u hap shtegu i kërkimeve arkeologjike të vazhdueshme, sa më të zgjeruara dhe të thelluara, që hedhin dritë mbi historinë iliro-arbërore të lashtësisë dhe mesjetës. Rezultatet e tyre synon ti pasqyroj kjo revistë e re shkencore.

     Në faqet e këtij uebsajti arkeologjikë do të zënë vend studime, trajtesa, ndihmesa, artikuj, raporte të hollësishme gërmimesh paraprake dhe të kompletuara, të dhënat e të cilave do të plotësojnë dhe pasurojnë hartën arkeologjike të Kosovës. Do të publikohen gjithashtu recensione, kritika e diskutime që e avancojnë dhe thellojnë mendimin shkencor, sikur që janë të mirëpritura punimet e bashkëpunëtorëve tanë dhe të huaj në fushën e arkeologjisë, historisë, historisë së artit si dhe gjithë disiplinave të tjera që ndihmojnë në njohjen dhe në plotësimin e kuadrit të periudhave historike. 

                                                                                                              OJQ Porta 


Tjerat informacione ik e merri :
http://www.kosovoarcheology.com/default.htm

----------


## Daniel Maker

> Ja rezultati i pasqyres se turpit(daniel marko-viqit)  si mundohet te qorodit dhe perule  simbolin kombtare  . Kjo eshte perqeshja me e pist qe i behet flamurit kombtare .
> 
> * Jo daniel marko-viqi   ky flamur nuk simbolizon   Kombin Shqiptare*  Megjithate  lume forumi qe te ka ty .


Me ca kapesh o Zot,i kam pre thonjt dhe floket shqiponjes un se kujdesem per flamurin tim..sjam si ju qe thoni jam Shqiptar me flamur tjeter:shko re lal qa per ate tatin ti mos u kap me timin perderi sa prishtina nuk eshte ne Shqiperi dhe kurr sdo jete,te kan vu dhe harten ke flamuri qe ta kujtoni dhe ti akoma per tonin flet. Hiqe qeleshen te morin pak ajer ment dhe mos me thuj mu turp se po ma bon borxh me kto ofendime. Po nuk te pelqeu ky Forumi qe quhet ForumiShqiptar shko ke naj dardanaleshi e koqovabrebre dhe shkruj aty. Un nuk dhash mendime mbi ty po mbi temen. Gjith te mirat.

----------


## Daniel Maker

> E para, ti zonjalliu qe ke hapur temen me titull provokues. Arkeologji kosovare nuk ka. Ka arkeologji SHQIPTARE ne Kosove.
> 
> E dyta, Daniel Maker, ku ke lexuar ti qe kishat ortodokse i dogjen shqiptaret? Autoret nuk u gjenden kurre, dhe per kete arsye na u dashka te pranojme ne princip se Serbet kane thene te verteten?


Po se me duket e cuditcme ti ken djeg serbet meqe ishin te vetat..kjo sdo te thot qe e them me 100% ket gje, po per sa di,e kan bo KOSOVARET per form ribeljoni qe mos te ngelte me shenja atynve. Spo them kan bo mir a keq,them qe ka qen pjes e historis qe tani nuk eshte me dhe eqe po flitet per arkeologji mua me erdhi ne men ajo.

----------


## XH.GASHI

Nese ky simbol nga fotoja qe ke postuar  paraqet orgjinalitetin me tipare te duhura dhe kenka nen perkujdesje  tuajen shume bukur vetem siq  po shifet per nje kohe te shkurter  do ta besh  shqiponjen  zog bibe gjithashtu duhet me shtie ne gips  se njenen kembe  ja paske  thye gjat perkujdesjes shume shpejt po e cullakojshe pe modernizojshe  veq vazhdo.

Te  tregoj danilo deri ku eshte  Shqiperi . 

*DERI TE MOLLA E KUQE*

----------


## mallakastrioti

> Me ca kapesh o Zot,i kam pre thonjt dhe floket shqiponjes un se kujdesem per flamurin tim..sjam si ju qe thoni jam Shqiptar me flamur tjeter:shko re lal qa per ate tatin ti mos u kap me timin perderi sa prishtina nuk eshte ne Shqiperi dhe kurr sdo jete,te kan vu dhe harten ke flamuri qe ta kujtoni dhe ti akoma per tonin flet. Hiqe qeleshen te morin pak ajer ment dhe mos me thuj mu turp se po ma bon borxh me kto ofendime. Po nuk te pelqeu ky Forumi qe quhet ForumiShqiptar shko ke naj dardanaleshi e koqovabrebre dhe shkruj aty. Un nuk dhash mendime mbi ty po mbi temen. Gjith te mirat.


...
Hmmmm...na paskeshin ngelur akoma kelyshe gjakshprishur si ti ore Daniel kopuku e nuk e dime?...kerkon te besh ndarje midis shqipesh ore gjakshprishur ti me gjithe ato mendimet e tua?Kujton se do lejojme kopuka si ty te percajne me si bene te paret e tu qofshin greke.arab.turq apo sllav ata?....
Ne Dardani si pjese e trungut Shqiptar jetojne shumica shqiptar.

...Daniel djali pallekari pse nuk shkon ti ne ndonje forum tjeter ku vihet ne dyshim gjaku shqiptar?...se ti cdo gje dhe gjithkush mund te jesh por vetem jo Shqiptar.

Per gjithe Dardanet ketu----keni perkrahjen e Mallakastres dhe gjithe Shqiperise si i njejti gjak qe jemi!Rrofte kombi dhe Shqiperia Natyrale Etnike dhe ne te semes shkofshin gjakshprishurit si ky Daniel Trapi!

----------


## bela70

> kur u kan bo kosovaret per tu shkrujt ne librin e historis si popull i arteve?keni pas ca kisha te bukra qe tani po jan arkeologji se kur lirut kosoven menut mir me i hudh ne tok duke i djeg,kisha qe ishin ne kom nga 4-500 vjet.


Te na i thaojn trup mos ha M..t shum ,mos u mundo mu bo i meqem se spot shkon hiq...ato kisha qe po thu ti merit qe kan mbet ne kom deri ne ket shekull osht e shqiptarve ..e tash nese ndonje nga keto o djeg,ne luft mund te ndodh gjethqka ...ama edhe ato qe jan djeg jan te gjitha te ndertuara teshi von ne kohen e regjinmit te milloshit,se hin hulumto pak e kqyr ato kishat e vjetra me trashegimi qindvjeqare sjan te kallura,dhe kqyr informohu se kush i ruajti dhe gjat kesaj lufte te mbram...ato nuk i damtojm se edim shum mir se eshte trashegimi e jona e pervetsuar nga shkijet me te padrejt ,apo dhe me gabimin ton qe u kthyam te gjith ne musliman e i lam ne dor te tyre kishat tona...si mor derzi nuk te shkoj ne mendje te thuash ndonje fjal per gjith ato gjami qe i dogjen dhe ato ishin trashegimi e dikujt pa mar parasysh ciles fe i takonin...krejt krejt ama te pakten per hir te gjith atyre barbarive qe i bene ato hordhi ne popullin "tend" nuk eshte dash ta e shkruash ket reagim idiotesk...por siq thon gjaku seshte uj e?!!!Ku idihet...

----------


## Harudi

> di dikush per arkeologjin kosovare?


Për më shumë:

kosovoarcheology.com

----------


## heneu

une nuk e hapa keete teme per te bere perqamje nder shqiptare po vetem me intereson deri ku ka arrit arkeologjia kosovare      e te theme dse ky Danieli me siguri se nuk eshte Shqiptar

----------


## Zëu_s

> Po se me duket e cuditcme ti ken djeg serbet meqe ishin te vetat..


i kan djegur per arsye qe nuk ishin te vetat, dhe nese nuk gabohem jan djegur vetem ato kisha ortodokse ne te cilat kan vrejtur serbet gjurme te shqiptarve, qe nuk i kishin verejtur serbet me heret per ti zhdukur, siç ia kan bere ne kishat e tjera.

Per flamurin nuk ka faj XhGashi se edhe une ne fillim mendova qe qenka nje çkrrapel e zeze ne sfond te kuq ... te kemi pak me teper kujdese me Shqiponjen e shenjet dykrenare Shqiptare a ... se nuk eshte kjo ajo pula me dy koka e Shkive  ...

----------


## DiAbLo-KiNg

ej, a kini ni? ene n`tetov ahqiptart bejn germime n`kala

----------


## DiAbLo-KiNg

ej, a kini ni? ene n`tetov shqiptart bejn germime n`kala

----------

